# الأقسام العامة > المجلس العام >  إدارة المنتدى تحتفل باليوم الوطني الإماراتي الــ 45 للدولة

## المراقبة العامة

تعيش الإمارات اليوم عرساً وطنياً وفرحة جامعة تعمّ أرجاء الوطن، وتتنافس فيها المؤسسات والأفراد في التعبير عن مشاعر وطنية سامية وممتدة منذ يوم ميلاد دولة الاتحاد في الثاني من ديسمبر عام 1971، لترسم للعالم لوحات من الولاء والانتماء تُعلّق على جدران الذاكرة حفظاً للتاريخ وتمهيداً لمستقبل مشرق.

وإدارة منتدى سيدات الإمارات تُهنىء الجميع باليوم الوطنيالــ 45  الفرحة الكبرى والتاريخ المجيد لإماراتنا الحبية 
 نتوجه بأسمى التهاني والتبريكات 

للشيخ / خليفة بن زايد آل نهيان رئيس الدولة - حفظه الله ورعاه
وإلى الشيخ / محمد بن زايد آل نهيان ولي عهد أبو ظبي ونائب القائد الأعلى للقوات المسلحة لدولة الإمارات العربية المتحدة - حفظه الله ورعاه 
وإلى الشيخ / محمد بن راشد آل مكتوم نائب رئيس الدولة ورئيس وزراء دولة الإمارات العربية المتحدة، وحاكم دبي - حفظه الله ورعاه 
والشيخ / حمدان بن راشد آل مكتوم ولي عهد دبي رئيس المجلس التنفيذي لإمارة دبي - حفظه الله ورعاه 

وإلى جميع شيوخ إماراتنا الحبيبة حفظهم الله بمناسبة :
اليوم الوطني الــ45 للدولة 

وإلى شعب دولة الإمارات العربية المتحدة سائلة الله أن يجعل بلادنا تزدهر بالرخاء والأمن والأمان
في ظل قيادتها الحكيمة 
وأن يديم علينا النعم والأفراح وأن يحفظ ولاة أمرنا من كل سوء وان يعينهم لما فيه خير للبلاد والعباد


ودام عزج يابلادي 

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

البقاء لذاتي المؤمنة 
مساعدة جمعيات و مؤسسات خيرية 
معلومات عن شركات الاثاث لنقل الاسر و... 
بغيت اعرف معلومه عن عابلة آل علي الكرام . 
ما هي شد البطن؟ 
اعطوني نصيحتكم بنات 
العذاب بعد عمليه تحويل المسار المصغر افيدوني 
في الكويت 200 مليون دينار وَفْرٌ بـ«العلاج... 
برنامج صيدلية مجانى وكامل 
تحذير من شركة تمريض منزلي

----------


## ريهام محمدي



----------


## xavi

مرحبا...جزا کم الله خغŒرا

----------

